

Less sorting, more following on Twitter - truwebby
https://unherd.co

======
kpanda
We use linear regression model at the backend to identify "noisy" tweets from
the "good" ones and aggressively down rank "noisy" tweets to make the timeline
more consumable.

------
truwebby
Unherd scores, sorts & ranks your Twitter stream, so you can spend more time
following & engaging with what really matters.

